# At What Age Were You In Your First Relationship?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Answers are anonymous


----------



## JoelNZ (Dec 20, 2013)

18


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

13. It was pretty weird since we really didn't like each other before the feelings showed up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

28


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I came close when I was 19 but I wouldn't count it as a legit relationship. It was a pretty awkward situation. For all intents and purposes I'd say I've never really been in one.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Iv'e never been in a relationship and at the rate i'm going, it could be a while before I even get a date. 

I have several opportunities when I was younger. At the end of my 8th grade year, two girls Facebook messaged me and flat out told me they liked me but me being completely dumbfounded, I had no idea what to do or say. One of the girls got mad and was like fuk you assshole and quickly logged out.

When I was 16, this one girl liked me and I knew she did because while I was in the bathroom, she and her friends went to the lunch table where I was eating and asked for me and she added me to Facebook and messaged me a few days later but my mom came in the room so I panicked and quickly logged out. Damn you mom! All I had to do was pretty much talk to her in real life but I froze up from fear. Apparently she liked short and small guy with cute baby faces and at 16, I fitted that category pretty well. 

At 19, I met this girl at a summer camp and I knew she liked me but I wasn't attracted to her, plus she was a little on the crazy side. Anyways she pretty much asked to be my girlfriend over the phone and I told her I wasn't interested. Also some girl gave me her phone number while I was staying with my grandparents that summer but she was like 13?? 


Yup and here I am two years later at the age of 21 regretting that I had never talked to girls while still in high school.

Hope I meet some girls in college though, i'm leaving at the end of August.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I had a couple "girlfriends" when I was a little kid, which really doesn't count.

When having a girlfriend actually started to matter, I've never been with a girl long enough to be considered girlfriend material.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

12. I've talked about her before on here. She was my first kiss. My first French kiss. And we went further than that, we went to 2nd base, and we went further than that. We did things that 12 year olds really had no business doing, at all. 

I oc remember her first, last, middle name, I was far too young to drive but I know exactly where she lived, I remember the skating rink we used to go to. I remember her brother's name and her mom's name. She had strawberry blond hair, she was my height, she was so, so pretty, and I was so awkward and so ****** shy and my best friend at the time....I'll never forget his reaction when he met her at my parent's house, after she left, he was just speechless, all he said is "she's pretty" but I knew, I ****** knew he knew she was beautiful.

I remember the night my sister had a sleepover. I locked myself in my room. This was before my parents knew she was my gf, and my sister invited her over. And....I've posted about this before, after my parents went to bed she knocked on my door with a friend of hers, came up to me wearing this oversized Van Halen t-shirt, and cherry lip gloss, and not much else. She had panties on and these really short, shorts that were almost falling off of her and she was barefoot. And her friend went away and we talked for a bit. This was after we'd talked, and kissed at the skating rink. She took my hand, and I went back to the living room where most of my sister's friend's were asleep. And I got into her sleeping bag on the floor. We held hands. And....kissed. And did a whole lot more than that. And she pretty much led the way, the whole way. It was my first...a lot of things, and she was just....awesome. I will always, always, always remember her, her first and last name, where and how we met. Where she lived, everything about her. I still wonder where she is now. She was just....awesome. We were 12 years old lol, so how serious could it be but she had an amazing sense of humor, she was funny, and I wonder sometimes if the guy she ended up with realizes how lucky he is....because she most def ended up married, she was a keeper, I'd bet my life on it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Again, I have no clue what constitutes 'relationship'. The first girl I dated was when I was 19 or so and we were 'together' (I guess you could call it) for like 3 months. I don't know if that even counts though. I barely remember anything about it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I am 30 or older and have never been in a relationship.

Never will be, either.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i'm not counting anyone i just hung out or messed around with for a week or two before this. i had a boyfriend for a year from my freshman year of highschool to sophmore year but it was really stupid and i probably would have dated lots of guys in high school after that since tons of guys liked me and a lot of them were popular too but i was obsessed with some guy i used to talk to internet all through high school which was pretty stupid too and really bad for me. i don't know how i was so stupid in high school, or college, or anytime in my life....


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

32


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> 12. I've talked about her before on here. She was my first kiss. My first French kiss. And we went further than that, we went to 2nd base, and we went further than that. We did things that 12 year olds really had no business doing, at all.


Wow it must have been nice to experience young love, i'm kinda jealous...

The girl I had a crush on when I was 12, I ended up becoming some psycho crazy-obsessed preteen who wound up breaking some windows and running away from the cops because she was talking to other guys.

She was a petite redhead. I don't know what it is with redheads, I get crazy obsessed with them, iv'e had major crushes on several. I think it's because red is the color of blood and i'm part vampire so red hair reminds me of blood. Yes my mom did it with a vampire, i'm a hybrid. The best part about being part-vampire is that you have no refractory period which means I can fap non-stop. Firetrucking yeah!

Oh yeah, hybrids can eat both regular food or blood. I like the taste of blood, some people would consider that some sexual fetish


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Wow it must have been nice to experience young love, i'm kinda jealous...
> 
> The girl I had a crush on when I was 12, I ended up becoming some psycho crazy-obsessed preteen who wound up breaking some windows and running away from the cops because she was talking to other guys.
> 
> ...


It was pretty intense, looking back it was too much for being 12 years old lol, for either one of us. We hung out all the time. She was always at my house because she was my gf, and she was one of my sister's best friends, and we were always, always on the phone, so much so that that's how my parent's figured out we were bf and gf, and they actually took the phone away from me, I wasn't allowed on it anymore because we'd spend hours tying it up. And....we went way too far messing around. Imo 12 year olds shouldn't do much more than just kissing and we went a lot further than that. If I found out one of my kids did that I would just freak. I honestly don't know how I'd react. Twelve year olds should not be undressing each other, have their hands down each other's pants.....just, no, it's too young, you aren't emotionally mature enough to handle or even understand that kind of relationship.

She sort of broke my heart (if your heart can even be broken at 12 years old lol). My parents moved and I heard she had a new bf lined up just before I left 

There is something about red heads. She had this strawberry blond hair but I totally know what you mean. Uhmmm....red heads seem to be pretty passionate. Pretty hard to handle, and a little out of control in the bedroom, ffs. The ones I've been with have. Omg.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been in a relationship.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In years I was 15 but I had absolutely no idea at all what I was doing. I probably wasn't really much more mature than an 8 year old in every other way. My first GF was actually two years younger than me and she was still far more mature than I was (I didn't know it until years later). I don't think she knew it either. I think she thought I was weird. I think she liked me at first because I had a different vibe and she probably thought I had some kind of mojo going on that wasn't really there.

Years later I realized some rather ugly things about how naive I was at the time and what she really thought of me and I just had no idea. That wasn't a fun little souvenir to find hidden away amongst what I thought were such fond memories. Never keep love letters. Get rid of them.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

had a fling with a bicurious guy when i was 19, but after a while he decided he'd had enough experimentation and was only into girls

had a short relationship with a trans girl at 21, and then another, longer relationship with a trans guy at 23


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> There is something about red heads. She had this strawberry blond hair but I totally know what you mean. Uhmmm....red heads seem to be pretty passionate. Pretty hard to handle, and a little out of control in the bedroom, ffs. The ones I've been with have. Omg.


Oh yeah totally bro. My gf, her name is Porn she gets freaky too. We get freaky together... We've been together for 5 years now coming this October.

It's an open relationship...

But I want to leave her, but I can't. She was my first and only love :'(


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> Oh yeah totally bro. My gf, her name is Porn she gets freaky too. We get freaky together... We've been together for 5 years now coming this October.
> 
> It's an open relationship...
> 
> But I want to leave her, but I can't. She was my first and only love :'(


Yeah I think she gets around a little bit. Your gf is a cheater cos I've dated her too. She's is a freak there is nothing she won't do lol.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> I don't know what it is with redheads


First girl I fell head over heels with was a redhead, and my ex was a redhead. Don't know what the deal is either, but they always seem to be zany, different or plain dysfunctional; that catches my attention pretty quickly.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

*My gf porn is a filthy cheater!*



AllTheSame said:


> Yeah I think she gets around a little bit. Your gf is a cheater cos I've dated her too. She's is a freak there is nothing she won't do lol.
> 
> ~sent from my GalaxyS4


That cheating hoe! I just found out she's facked about hundreds of millions of other guys and girls during the course of our 5 year relationship. And I trusted her to remain loyal to me and only want me! Deez hoes ain't loyal man.

We're breaking up, this instant! I'm going to tell her that right now.

-proceeds to yell at computer screen-


----------



## CorporalClegg (Aug 15, 2016)

I've never had a girlfriend.
For some reason in high school I always considered myself too ugly or silly, 
but only afterwards did I start to realise that there were several girls who clearly showed interest.

Now I'm at university I sometimes see girls staring at me, but I'm way too scared to approach them and talk to them. 
I fear once they get to know me they will see I'm socially awkward and reject me anyway.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You mean "will be" right?

 Edit: And that was his 1500th post


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I was 15. I dumped her after a couple of months because i felt insecure/jealous about her guy friends. She tried getting back with me a couple of times and even wanted to change schools with me after I moved to a different city. (I lied about what school I was going to, so I'm not sure if she actually switched schools). I really liked the way she treated me. it was in a loving/caring kind of way. it was as if she genuinely liked me. I've never got that kind of attention since, even with my current gf who I've been with for 5 years. it's the thing i miss/want the most. oh well, i guess

I still think about her from time to time. I wonder what she's doing now.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

like 23.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nineteen


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Sadly, 16. Some guy I met on ef'ing RuneScape. Wish I could take it back. Wish I could say my first bf was at 20 years old, which was my 2nd bf I met in a college class. I have no idea what I was thinking. Those 4 years were horrible. Would never do again.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

15


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Sadly, 16. Some guy I met on ef'ing RuneScape. Wish I could take it back. Wish I could say my first bf was at 20 years old, which was my 2nd bf I met in a college class. I have no idea what I was thinking. Those 4 years were horrible. Would never do again.


You met a guy on Runescape? Did you guys meet up in real life?

I remember my first relationship on Runescape. I dressed up as a girl, some random guy asked me to be his girlfriend I said yes. He kept giving me free stuff then one day we took a trip into the wildy, I killed him and took all his stuff then I pmed him saying btw ima dude irl then put him on ignore list.

This was back when I was 12


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

16. It was pretty messed up.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

CorporalClegg said:


> I've never had a girlfriend.
> For some reason in high school I always considered myself too ugly or silly,
> but only afterwards did I start to realise that there were several girls who clearly showed interest.
> 
> ...


Hope you get sorted mate. Don't want you to get to my age (40) and look back like i do now at all the nice ladies I could have got to know better.
I feel like i've missed out now, that i'm getting ugly and old. I hope this is just my mind being a dick!


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

chinaski said:


> I was 15. I dumped her after a couple of months because i felt insecure/jealous about her guy friends. She tried getting back with me a couple of times and even wanted to change schools with me after I moved to a different city. (I lied about what school I was going to, so I'm not sure if she actually switched schools). I really liked the way she treated me. it was in a loving/caring kind of way. it was as if she genuinely liked me. I've never got that kind of attention since, even with my current gf who I've been with for 5 years. it's the thing i miss/want the most. oh well, i guess
> 
> I still think about her from time to time. I wonder what she's doing now.


Have you tried looking her up, on facebook or wherever?
It's never too late, don't regret not trying.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> You met a guy on Runescape? Did you guys meet up in real life?
> 
> I remember my first relationship on Runescape. I dressed up as a girl, some random guy asked me to be his girlfriend I said yes. He kept giving me free stuff then one day we took a trip into the wildy, I killed him and took all his stuff then I pmed him saying btw ima dude irl then put him on ignore list.


LLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL

We met irl. We knew each other since I was like 11/12 or something crazy, met in person once at 14, then I was 16 when he saw me regularly and I got into a relationship with him. I made a huge mistake. My parents let him move in for a year when I was 18. He treated me like complete sh*t. Worst person I have ever encountered in my entire life.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

V1bzz said:


> Have you tried looking her up, on facebook or wherever?
> It's never too late, don't regret not trying.


I think when were abit older we crave the things we had but didn't want when we were younger. I had a girlfriend that loved me dearly. wanted to be with me all the time but it just p1ssed me off and i got fed up with her. 
Oh what I wouldn't do to find that kind of commitment and love from a woman now!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> My parents let him move in for a year when I was 18.


Your parents might be the only parents in the world to allow that, lol.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had what I'd call a casual relationship when I was 13. Just hung out and kissed a lot for like a month. First relationship I'd consider a serious one was when I was 15. It lasted three and a half years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Your parents might be the only parents in the world to allow that, lol.


Yeah. I honestly wish they cared. Either they don't care, or they have severe problems thinking things through. I don't know what in the world made them think it was a good idea. No one asked me if it was okay. He asked them. They assumed I would want it. They were right, I did. But I was extremely emotionally dependent on him. Then, when my sister turned 18 years old (I was 20 at the time) they let her bf live with us for a year to make it "even". I said DO NOT let him move in, I'm telling you, she will regret it, let's learn from past bad decisions shall we? Nope they didn't listen. And to no surprise, she regretted the HELL out of it. Like my first bf, this guy was also extremely unappreciative, rude, abusive, they both lived here free, and all he did was smoke weed every day all day starting at like 8am. I wish my parents cared more. I have other concerns about them like the condition of our house is bad. I honestly feel like we're trash sometimes lol. I think my parents definitely have problems of their own. I also suspect they are both depressed.

There was absolutely nothing likable about my first bf either, by the way. Not for nothing, but he was NOT attractive at all. I was never once in my entire life physically or sexually attracted to him. He had a horrible personality and attitude. He was very emotionally abusive. I got absolutely nothing out of it. I was just very mentally unstable. I'm a completely, entirely different person now.

Sorry that turned into a rant


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a girlfriend of 2 weeks in Jr. Highschool (like 12-13), but we barely spoke and it was really awkward cause of my SA, lol, so I won't count it.

My first real relationship was when I was 18. My brother's GF's sister apparently had a big crush and was quite persistent in letting me know about it. Turned out to be a 3 - 4 year ordeal that was more stress than it was worth, lmao. I don't regret it, though.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

My first one was when I was 15, it lasted a few months and then I had my first serious relationship when I was 17.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I did stuff as a kid but it was nothing big-kid stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Yeah. I honestly wish they cared. Either they don't care, or they have severe problems thinking things through. I don't know what in the world made them think it was a good idea. No one asked me if it was okay. He asked them. They assumed I would want it. They were right, I did. But I was extremely emotionally dependent on him. Then, when my sister turned 18 years old (I was 20 at the time) they let her bf live with us for a year to make it "even". I said DO NOT let him move in, I'm telling you, she will regret it, let's learn from past bad decisions shall we? Nope they didn't listen. And to no surprise, she regretted the HELL out of it. Like my first bf, this guy was also extremely unappreciative, rude, abusive, they both lived here free, and all he did was smoke weed every day all day starting at like 8am. I wish my parents cared more. I have other concerns about them like the condition of our house is bad. I honestly feel like we're trash sometimes lol. I think my parents definitely have problems of their own. I also suspect they are both depressed.


Oh wow, yeah some people have no parenting skills. Not trying to bash on your folks just saying.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, yeah some people have no parenting skills. Not trying to bash on your folks just saying.


Yeah I totally understand. I'm glad I have my sister. She and I went through it all together. I always have someone to talk about it with. Then I say I never wants kids, ever in my entire life, but then on another hand I think I would honestly be the best parent in the world. I truly believe it. Like I'd know exactly what to do. Maybe I want one kid but maybe I should just get doggies &#128054; &#128062; &#128021;


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

14, he dumped me after like a week cause I didn't want to hold hands or anything like that lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Maybe I want one kid but maybe I should just get doggies &#128054; &#128062; &#128021;


Get both. :laugh:

I think you'll be a good mom.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Get both. :laugh:
> 
> I think you'll be a good mom.


Thanks!!! :') I think so too. Who knows, the future will tell. Oh but yeah if I do have a kid or two, they will definitely have dogs in their life I'll even throw in a cat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> I'll even throw in a cat


Lol.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

sandromeda said:


> 14, he dumped me after like a week cause I didn't want to hold hands or anything like that lmao


Sounds like a future SAS male.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

(I love cats I just have a strong preference for dogs)

I can see myself having lots of cats one day too I just never had one yet


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I would call any of the few/brief experiences I had relationships


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

20. A lot of work went into it happening. I moved abroad. I went out every week for many months to meet guys.

Probably would have never happened or happened many years later if I had stayed in the US. Never got hit on much at all in the US.

It was not a good relationship. We bickered a lot. He had an overly sensitive personality. His ex had also dumped him for her aerobics instructor which made him even more miserable to be around.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

17. I had girls chasing me for 3 years before that though


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

15. It lasted til 18.


----------



## Pizzalover552 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who farted?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

The first relationship I got into was when I was 2 and we were together for three years. But my first proper relationship was when I was 13 and it was horrible.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't really know. 

#1. My best friend was male and we were interested in each other but were homeschooled and not allowed to date each other because of that. But whenever we were at some event and saw each other there we made it a point to hang out with each other exclusively, hold hands if we dared (even that was scandalous behavior for homeschoolers!) and be as rebellious as we could manage in a public setting. This started around 14 and lasted until 17 when he moved away. 

#2. I had a FWB at 20 and basically did everything but sex with him. No emotional attachment whatsoever but we had good physical chemistry. 

#3. First "relationship" where I called it a relationship was at 21. We married when I was 27 and he passed away when I was 33. Six months after my marriage, #1 appeared back in my life and we wrote as friends. My husband became terminally ill when I was 30, and encouraged #1 and I to start a long distance relationship. So I was emotionally polyamorous for 3 years until my husband passed away. 

#4, same guy as #1, which leads me to believe that my first relationship was really around 14-15 even though we weren't allowed to call it that. We're engaged now.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Early 20s.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

for most people, it seems to be the 18-25 age range


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

JaegerLover217 said:


> for most people, it seems to be the 18-25 age range


A lot of people get into relationships younger as well, high school relationships are pretty common.

I never got to experience that sadly.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

27. Though I'm not sure it was a real relationship.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

19

It wasn't a very healthy relationship.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

xxDark Horse said:


> A lot of people get into relationships younger as well, high school relationships are pretty common.
> 
> I never got to experience that sadly.


ya thats why i made that post, thread, that it's very easy to feel jealous and have strong feelings of resentment towards people that got to have relationships earlier in life, and at the same time, i know its common for couples to have wish they met when they were younger, i know my Aunts husband, they both met at age 49, they sometimes wish they met 20 years earlier.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

JaegerLover217 said:


> i know its common for couples to have wish they met when they were younger, i know my Aunts husband, they both met at age 49, they sometimes wish they met 20 years earlier.


 That's bittersweet. Did they say why?


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

Neal said:


> That's bittersweet. Did they say why?


no they didn't really go into detail about it, i think the only thing they implied was that if they had met earlier in life, they could have had kids, had a family


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

JaegerLover217 said:


> no they didn't really go into detail about it, i think the only thing they implied was that if they had met earlier in life, they could have had kids, had a family


I didnt think of that. :/


----------

